# Ski Sundown - 1/31/2007 (night)



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Wednesday, 1/31/2007 - 7:05 pm - 10:15 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, New Hartford, CT

*Conditions: *Manmade packed powder, hard pack, seeded moguls. Temps in the 20's, Clear, moonlit skies.

*Trip Report: *Clicked in shortly after 7 pm and headed right to Nor'easter. The bump lines were a bit strange and the bumps were certainly harder and faster than Sunday night. Saw 2knees at the top of the Ex bumps and loafer89 at the  base. We all rode up together and took another run on Nor'easter. We were then off to the sun deck to meet the rest of the crew. Grassi21, bvibert and Marc were already waiting. Great to finally meet Marc. We gave madskier9 a few more minutes and then headed out while loafer and Warren headed home.

Most of us stuck to skiing Nor'easter all night. We finally bumped into madskier9 and his kids while loading Lift 2. We got a run in with them. We would hook up with Jeff again later in the night. Stuck to Nor'easter/Exhibition all night. I didn't feel as good as Sunday, but it was still a ton of fun. Brian kept at it all night with us. For a guy skiing bumps only 4 days he can hold his own. I grabbed a great video of him. Pat slammed through the moguls in typical 2knees fashion. Marc is a hell of an athletic bumps skier - excellent for only skiing bumps for a couple years. I've never seen someone ski backwards so much. :lol: Jeff is a very controlled bump skier with big sweeping pole plants. He's fun to watch. His kids seemed to be having a blast in the bumps. Chris was keeping at it on the Exhibition bumps. Keep logging those miles Chris! :beer:

All in all, a great night and a pretty decent sized crew. Glad to finally meet Marc who lived up to his online persona!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn your quick with the TRs.  

Nice to meet you Marc.  You are the steeziest!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2007)

marc and madskier, nice bump skills both.  cant believe marc has only been skiing bumps for a couple of years.  Madskier looks like water flowing dowhill,  SMOOOOOTHHHH.   Grassi, greg and brian, always a pleasure.

I feel like i've been in a blender.  I'm beat down.  I have pain from my feet to my neck.  tomorrow is gonna suck.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Damn your quick with the TRs.



Wait till you see how quick I roll out this vid!


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 31, 2007)

Tonight was a lotta fun.  Great to hit a few runs with you guys.  Nice to meet you 2knees, bvibert, Grassi21 & Marc.  

Thanks for the kind words about my bump skiing, Greg & 2knees.  I was very impressed with your bump skills as well.  2knees does the zipper line very well.  Greg has a nice easy flowing rhythm to his technique.  Hats off to you guys for skiing the bump runs all night.  While I enjoy the bumps, I can't do them all night like you guys.  I like a little variety with some cruisers mixed in for good measure.

Other than Nor'easter & Exhibition, Gunbarrel was my favorite run of the night.  I got some serious speed going on that run and enjoyed the carving. My 2 sons had a great time and really liked Sundown.  We'll be back!


----------



## Marc (Jan 31, 2007)

Good God you guys spend way too much time on the intarweb.  It was good to finally meet you psychos.  My balance still felt pretty off in those bumps.  I haven't skied seeded since... well, I don't know if I've ever skied good seeded bumps before.

It was cool skiing with 2knees... and picking up some technique.  All in all a good night.



Aaaaand I made it home in an hour without getting my ass a ticket, because believe me, i was most deserving.  Let's go with that video Greg, everyone can marvel at my backwards skiing skillz.


----------



## Marc (Feb 1, 2007)

2knees said:


> marc and madskier, nice bump skills both.  cant believe marc has only been skiing bumps for a couple of years.  Madskier looks like water flowing dowhill,  SMOOOOOTHHHH.   Grassi, greg and brian, always a pleasure.
> 
> I feel like i've been in a blender.  I'm beat down.  I have pain from my feet to my neck.  tomorrow is gonna suck.



Wash those ibuprofin down with a little JD.  That'll cure what ails ya.

:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Enjoy:

*Ski Sundown - 1/31/2007 (night)*

I'm going to bed! :-o


----------



## Vortex (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice.  I remember when we had a couple outings a year. Know we have a couple a week anyway.    Night skiing works for many.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice vid!! The bumps look great, I will have to find a way to get up there soon.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

Good night last night.  Good to meet a couple more AZer's, Marc and madskier6.  You other chumps were good company too.  Too bad Loafer wasn't able to hang around for a bit longer.      I definitely felt better in the bumps on Sunday night, but I still had fun.  I do feel a bit beat up today too.



Greg said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> *Ski Sundown - 1/31/2007 (night)*
> 
> I'm going to bed! :-o



Crazy bastard!  I didn't even watch the footage I took from last night yet...


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 1, 2007)

It was nice to meet and make a few turns with Marc, if I was not feeling so awful last night I would have stayed a bit longer, but I really do need to get Warren home at a reasonable hour.

I really got going good on the bumps on Nor"easter between 6-7:15pm, but ran out of energy after that.

I have convinced my wife to ski with us now that the easier stuff is open from the summit. Warren has a 1/2 day at school next wednesday so we way go futher afield and ski at Wachusett, but that is still up in the air.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you very Much Grassi21 for the tip about the Ski sundown stickers, Warren was quite pleased to get one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Thank you very Much Grassi21 for the tip about the Ski sundown stickers, Warren was quite pleased to get one.



No worries man.  I wanted to get one as well so I could represent on my Jeep.  Good to see you guys again last night.  Hope you guys feel better.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Enjoy:
> 
> *Ski Sundown - 1/31/2007 (night)*
> 
> I'm going to bed! :-o





bvibert said:


> Crazy bastard!  I didn't even watch the footage I took from last night yet...



5 hours of sleep after a night of skiing bumps. I'm paying the price today, but it's all for your viewing pleasure. Around midnight in my house is when I'm guaranteed at least a few hours of peace and quiet. I've got editing a 4-5 minute movie down to about a two hour project so I figured I'd just bang it out.

Check out Brian at 1:51 - 2:07. Four days on the bumps!? :-o :-o


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Thank you very Much Grassi21 for the tip about the Ski sundown stickers, Warren was quite pleased to get one.





Grassi21 said:


> No worries man.  I wanted to get one as well so I could represent on my Jeep.  Good to see you guys again last night.  Hope you guys feel better.



Where did you guys get one? I think Sundown is deserving of one on my Jeep as well.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> 5 hours of sleep after a night of skiing bumps. I'm paying the price today, but it's all for your viewing pleasure. Around midnight in my house is when I'm guaranteed at least a few hours of peace and quiet. I've got editing a 4-5 minute movie down to about a two hour project so I figured I'd just bang it out.
> 
> Check out Brian at 1:51 - 2:07. Four days on the bumps!? :-o :-o



The video looks good, and you managed to make me look pretty good too!  I can see I need to work on tightening up that stance a bit though.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Where did you guys get one? I think Sundown is deserving of one on my Jeep as well.



I'm gonna have to go ahead and guess they got one in the Ski Shop above rentals.  IIRC they close at 8pm...


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> The video looks good, and you managed to make me look pretty good too!  I can see I need to work on tightening up that stance a bit though.



NEWSFLASH: I didn't have anything to do with making you look good.

Stance is fine. Work on holding your line and keeping your hands up. I see your left hand dropping a lot. You must favor the right turn or something.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 1, 2007)

I got the stickers in the ski shop for $1.59 each. We got the ones with the resort embelm that has the pine trees on it and say "feel the fun" as they where selling three different kinds. We put them on our house doors.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> The video looks good, and you managed to make me look pretty good too!  I can see I need to work on tightening up that stance a bit though.



I was watching you in the vid and was like holy S.  I couldn't tell you which parts of the run looked technically correct, but you sure did look smooth.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> NEWSFLASH: I didn't have anything to do with making you look good.
> 
> Stance is fine. Work on holding your line and keeping your hands up. I see your left hand dropping a lot. You must favor the right turn or something.



I do favor my right turn, or is it my left, I can never remember.  You did have something to do with making me look good, you didn't tape while I was flailing and/or wildly shooting across the tops of several bumps in an attempt to get back under control.  Or at least if you did you were nice enough not to use that footage.  

What I mean by the stance is I have trouble keeping my skis together sometimes, you can see it in the video a few times and a couple times it got me in trouble last night when one ski would go up to the top of a bump and the other would be down in the trough...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry about the shaky camera work on my part.  I couldnt hold my arm still.  

greg, thanks for throwing in that bobble of mine!!!!  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I was watching you in the vid and was like holy S.  I couldn't tell you which parts of the run looked technically correct, but you sure did look smooth.



Thanks man.  I'm telling you though Greg managed to only get my best turns for the night.  For once I didn't fall apart for the camera.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> What I mean by the stance is I have trouble keeping my skis together sometimes, you can see it in the video a few times and a couple times it got me in trouble last night when one ski would go up to the top of a bump and the other would be down in the trough...



Yup. I had the same problem until this season. I was actually surprised how easy it was to close up the stance.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

YouTube version for the bandwidth challenged:


----------



## jack97 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good looking bumpers and sweet looking bumps. I got to make it out one of these nights.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

2knees said:


> greg, thanks for throwing in that bobble of mine!!!!  :lol:



Please. The bumps in that area are rough. Broad slick hardpack leading into an icey vertical bump. Look at the one I whacked into at 1:09. I kept getting fed into that bastard all night, no matter which line I took. Wasn't big, but it's slick right in front of it.

And come on. I included my lame-ass feeble attempt at a daffy so your bobble is hardly noticeable... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Please. The bumps in that area are rough. Broad slick hardpack leading into an icey vertical bump. Look at the one I whacked into at 1:09. I kept getting fed into that bastard all night, no matter which line I took. Wasn't big, but it's slick right in front of it.
> 
> And come on. I included my lame-ass feeble attempt at a daffy so your bobble is hardly noticeable... :lol:




thats the same bump that tossed me.  that thing was like a brick wall.  It wasnt as noticeable sunday but you almost couldnt avoid the damn thing last night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

It was kinda like a black hole that was sucking you in.  If you took the far skier's right line you could avoid it, it wasn't very skied in over there though...  Skier's left you could avoid it too, but it was like no-man's land over there...


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Greg has a nice easy flowing rhythm to his technique.



Thanks. I am trying to smooth things out a bit. It's weird though. It feel like I'm skiing a helluva lot faster compared to what I see video. I think Pat skis bumps about twice as fast as the rest of us.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Thanks. I am trying to smooth things out a bit. It's weird though. It feel like I'm skiing a helluva lot faster compared to what I see video. I think Pat skis bumps about twice as fast as the rest of us.



Pat is at least twice as fast as me for sure.  Greg, you always look smooth and in control of your speed.  Those bumps feel like they're coming up a lot faster when you're doing them then it looks in the video for sure...


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

2knees said:


> sorry about the shaky camera work on my part.  I couldnt hold my arm still.



Too much zoom. Zooming in video mode with that camera doesn't usually work very well.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Stance is fine. Work on holding your line and keeping your hands up. I see your left hand dropping a lot. You must favor the right turn or something.



I can see that in the video now that I'm looking for it.  I've also noticed myself doing a lot of double pole plants (where I plant both poles at once) in the videos I've been seeing of myself lately.  Don't know what that's all about..


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I've also noticed myself doing a lot of double pole plants (where I plant both poles at once) in the videos I've been seeing of myself lately.  Don't know what that's all about..



its natural.  and its better then having your hands dragging behind you like dead weight.  The double pole plants will go away with time.  All in all, you do a real good job with your hands and upper body.  Alot of people, when they start out skiing bumps, completely ignore their hands and pole plants.  you are waaaayy ahead of that curve.  

I'll offer a slight tip here, which may or may not be useful for you.  If you decide one night that you want to focus on your hands try bringing your off plant hand (the one not being used at the moment) down slightly across your midsection.  If FORCES the hands to stay in front as your body is in the way.  I do this naturally with my left hand but i tend to get sloppy with my right.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

2knees said:


> its natural.  and its better then having your hands dragging behind you like dead weight.  The double pole plants will go away with time.  All in all, you do a real good job with your hands and upper body.  Alot of people, when they start out skiing bumps, completely ignore their hands and pole plants.  you are waaaayy ahead of that curve.



You mean like those guys who were falling all over the bumps Sunday night while carrying both poles, mid-shaft, in one hand... 

Thanks for the kind words.  I was a chronic pole dragger until last season when I really started working on it.  



> I'll offer a slight tip here, which may or may not be useful for you.  If you decide one night that you want to focus on your hands try bringing your off plant hand (the one not being used at the moment) down slightly across your midsection.  If FORCES the hands to stay in front as your body is in the way.  I do this naturally with my left hand but i tend to get sloppy with my right.



Thanks, maybe I'll try that some night.


----------



## Marc (Feb 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You mean like those guys who were falling all over the bumps Sunday night while carrying both poles, mid-shaft, in one hand...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.  I was a chronic pole dragger until last season when I really started working on it.
> 
> ...



Yeah man, for hardly ever skiing bumps, you were rockin the hizzy.

One thing I found about keeping my hands forward last night is those bumps were so tall compared to their spacing, I had to actually keep my hands a little higher and further spread out than normal just to get the basket high enough to touch the top of the bump.

You'll run into that less in natural bumps.

BTW, nice vid Greg, I like the slow mo at the end, really accentuating the lameness of my air.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Marc said:


> One thing I found about keeping my hands forward last night is those bumps were so tall compared to their spacing, I had to actually keep my hands a little higher and further spread out than normal just to get the basket high enough to touch the top of the bump.



Cut your poles.



Marc said:


> BTW, nice vid Greg, I like the slow mo at the end, really accentuating the lameness of my air.



That is precisely why my lame air was edited to be so quick. Hoping most viewers will blink at that point.


----------



## Marc (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cut your poles.
> 
> 
> 
> That is precisely why my lame air was edited to be so quick. Hoping most viewers will blink at that point.



If my poles were shorter I wouldn't have been touching snow on the bumps on OL last weekend.  Trust me, they were waaaaay different.




Plus, I don't want my pole poking through my handle.  Only real losers ski like that...

:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2007)

Marc said:


> If my poles were shorter I wouldn't have been touching snow on the bumps on OL last weekend.  Trust me, they were waaaaay different.



It's also waaaaay early. Now I haven't skied OL in years, but I imagine the bumps are still just bumplings at this early point. By March and when they get some natural, those troughs will get deep. How long are you poles? I cut mine to 47" and love them at that length in the bumps. If you have a crappy set of poles lying around, try whacking them down. Or borrow someone else's for a run. More talk about starting it *[POST="116780"]here[/POST]*.



Marc said:


> Plus, I don't want my pole poking through my handle.  Only real losers ski like that...
> 
> :dunce:



Touché. :lol:


----------



## Marc (Feb 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> It's also waaaaay early. Now I haven't skied OL in years, but I imagine the bumps are still just bumplings at this early point. By March and when they get some natural, those troughs will get deep. How long are you poles? I cut mine to 47" and love them at that length in the bumps. If you have a crappy set of poles lying around, try whacking them down. Or borrow someone else's for a run. More talk about starting it *[POST="116780"]here[/POST]*.
> 
> 
> 
> Touché. :lol:



They were big, and deep.  It was very soft snow.  Well, it was in the morning anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2007)

Marc said:


> Plus, I don't want my pole poking through my handle.  Only real losers ski like that...
> 
> :dunce:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul (Feb 2, 2007)

Sounds like it was a good time, sorry I missed it, but I've been busier than a one-legged man in an ass-kicking contest. Hopefully, things will open-up a bit in Feb. so I can get out a get in a few more turns witchy'all.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd just like to point out that, yes, indeed, Thursday sucked ass for me.  Soo tired.  How about you guys?  Greg? Pat?


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'd just like to point out that, yes, indeed, Thursday sucked ass for me.  Soo tired.  How about you guys?  Greg? Pat?



I was tired mostly cuz I only slept 5 hours that night, but that's my own fault...


----------

